# Radio Kit for 2001 skyline GT



## taumata (Jan 9, 2013)

I have a 2001-2002 Skyline GT and would like to fit a 7" radio and screen in the dash however, the fitters require a kit as the AC and other fan Buttons need to be shifted. Can someone please tell me what is the kit they require????


----------

